
Mark Zuckerberg will be our downfall - insulanian
https://theoutline.com/post/1572/mark-zuckerberg-will-be-our-downfall
======
sidcool
Not a big fan of FB or Zuckerberg, but the article reeks of fear mongering. FB
won't be the cause of society's downfall. There are way more powerful factors
capable of causing it.

